# [SOLVED] WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello,

I installed windows xp on a gateway MT3418, when I wanted to download the drivers from the gateway site all I found were drivers for windows vista but nothing for xp. After doing some research I found an article saying that the drivers for a gateway MX3417 would work on the MT3418. In fact I was able to install them successfully and the PC is working fine, however I didn't find the driver for the WLAN. I have been looking for this driver for around 2 days now but can't find it.

Can you please help me with that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

Post the hardware id for the device.



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

Thanks, here is what I found:

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8185&SUBSYS_822510EC&REV_20\4&3A3249AB&0&4880


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

I have just noticed there is a drop down menu, here is what appears when I select hardware id:

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8185&SUBSYS_822510EC&REV_20
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8185&SUBSYS_822510EC
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8185&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8185&CC_0200


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

Try the driver* here*


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome!

It worked just fine.

Thank you for the help.

Hey there is one more thing, the PC is working fine but I noticed in device manager that there is a "coprocesor" that is missing the driver. I googled it and it looks like it's a good idea to have it because it would increase the performance of the PC. 
Do I create a new threat for this one or can you help me here?.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

For the coprocessor try the driver *here*


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

Thanks, I went all the way through the installation and restarted as the installer requested. However the coprocessor is still listed under other devices with an exclamation mark


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

Where did you install the chipset driver from?


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

I downloaded this one:

http://support.gateway.com/support/...e4 Chipset Driver version 4.5.0&uid=292074789


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

That should be the correct file. Let me check a few more things.


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

thanks again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

Can I get the Hardware ID of this coprocessor?

Both the MT3418 and the MX3417 have the same processor, so this driver should have corrected this error:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...rion CPU Driver version 1.2.2.2&uid=292060821


> Installation
> 
> 1. The necessary files extract to the C:\Cabs folder and create a sub-folder using the name of the driver part number.
> 
> ...


Bill


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

I have downloaded it again, and I reinstalled it but still the coprocessor shows under other devices. 

Here is the hardware ID:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0271&SUBSYS_0317107B&REV_A3
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0271&SUBSYS_0317107B
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0271&CC_0B4000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0271&CC_0B40

Thank you


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a Nvidia driver located in the Nforce Chipset (SMU folder)

Give me a minute to see what I can find.

Bill

Hi,
Sorry for the delay.
It took me some time to download Nvidia's nforce driver

You will not need the whole package so I have downloaded the specific driver and attached it to the thread.
It is in win.rar format. A link is provided here in case you need it.
http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm

Extract this driver to a folder
Note where you extracted this driver to!
Inside this folder you will "see" a SMU sub folder

Open the Device Manager
*Right* click on the *Coprocessor* error>Update driver
*Select*: No, not this time
*Select*: Install from a list or specific location(Advanced)
*Select*: Include this location in the search and click on Browse
Browse to the folder you extracted the driver to and select the *SMU *folder.

See if XP will install the driver.

Bill


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: WLAN driver for laptop gateway MT3418*

You got it!

It worked just fine.

Thank you and Makinu1der2 for the quick responses.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi:wave:
Glad to hear you have it sorted out:luxhello:.

Thanks for the PM makinu1der2 and allowing me to assist in helping *dave100* out with this issueray:. 

:beerchug:Great teamwork:beerchug:

Bill:grin:


----------

